# (schlechte) Erfahrungen mit dem MSI-Notebook-RMA Support



## T0M@0 (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Community, ich möchte hier meine (schlechten)Erfahrungen mit dem MSI-Support schildern. (wenn das hier falsch ist, dann wäre es nett wenn ein Admin es verschiebt) 

Kurze Zusammenfassung:

Ich hatte mir vor ca. 2 Jahren ein MSI GX600 (Gamingnotebook) gekauft. Anfangs war alles in Ordnung, aber als ich auf einer LAN war fiel die Netzwerkkarte bei last des öfteren aus (was auf LAN nicht unüblich ist xD). Es traten nach und nach weitere Probleme auf. 
Ich musste es 6 mal einschicken. Die Netzwerkprobleme konnten sie nie beheben. Des Weiteren ging die Webcam und Bluetooth irgendwann nicht mehr, der Prozessor erzeugte Fehler und die Grafikkarte machte auch Pixelfehler. Sie haben meist nichts oder nur die Hälfte repariert. Es kam auch vor, dass es nach dem einschicken dreckig war oder sogar noch mehr defekte als vorher vorhanden waren. Die Techniker haben einmal sogar Screenshots ihrer Tests gemacht, in denen Eindeutig zu sehen war, dass sie mit 10Mbit/s getestet haben aber nicht mit 100 der gar 1000.

Als ich es dann das 6. mal (meiner Meinung nach das 7. Mal, aber MSI ist da anderer Meinung) eingeschickt hatte haben sie mir 600€ über notebooksbilliger.de (dort habe ich es gekauft) gutgeschrieben. Und das für ein NB das nicht mal 1,5 Jahre alt war und 5 Monate davon bei MSI war und ich jedes mal Stress mit dem einschicken hatte. Außerdem hatte ich es für 950€ gekauft. Das ich statt den 2GB RAM, 4GB nachgerüstet habe und die Festplatte (160GB 5200U) gegen eine 320GB mit 7200U getauscht habe hat die nicht interessiert, haben die einfach behalten. Mit den 600€ war ich natürlich nicht zufrieden. MSI meinte ich soll mich an notebooksbilliger.de wenden, diese meinten aber MSI ist zuständig... toll...

Leider habe ich keine Rechtsschutz... 

Aber egal ich werde nie wieder irgendetwas von MSI kaufen... von den 600€ habe ich mir nun ein schönes Acer Timeline gekauft.

Wen es interessiert hier ist die etwas längere Schilderung:

Defekte vor dem 1. Einschicken:

Vor dem Einschicken war die Webcam und das Bluetooth defekt. Des Weiteren stürzte er oft in Spielen ab und die Netzwerkkarte deaktivierte sich eigenständig bei Netzwerklast.

Nach dem 1. Einschicken:

Nachdem das NB dann nach ca. 2 Wochen wieder bei mir war (recht schnell), hatten sie nur Bluetooth und die Webcam repariert. Abstürze und Netzwerkfehler traten immer noch auf.
-----------------------
 Ich habe mal Prime 95 laufen lassen und festgestellt, dass der Prozessor einen Defekt hat. Außerdem zeigt die Grafikkarte Bildfehler. Die Netzwerkkarte war auch noch nicht wirklich heile. Also schickte ich es wieder ein.

Nach dem 2. Einschicken:

Es brauchte wieder 2 Wochen. UND ES WURDE NICHTS GEMACHT! Naja doch: Sie haben das BIOS aktualisiert (toll, das neueste war schon drauf!) und Vista 32Bit haben sie Installiert. (Gut, dass ein frisches 64Bit vorher von mir installiert wurde). Leider hatte ich die Installations--CD von Vista im Laufwerk vergessen. (und MSI hat sie natürlich behalten, später nach dem 3. einschicken hatte ich denen gesagt ich möchte sie zurück: hab ne 32Bit bekommen... war aber ne 64Bit...).

Also habe ich nach langen Mailverkehr und Telefonaten es noch einmal eingeschickt. Ich war schon etwas angepisst, aber mir wurde versichert es wäre das letzte mal. (LOL)

Nach dem 3. Einschicken:

Anscheinend haben sie gemerkt, dass die Grafikkarte Fehler produziert. Sie haben nämlich endlich das Mainboard getauscht, wo auch die Grafikkarte drauf sitzt. 

ABER:
Der Prozessor produziert immer noch Fehler (etliche abstürze und wird über 100°C warm), sowie etliche Netzwerkabbrüche.

Also bei MSI angerufen, die haben nur gesagt nochmal einschicken. Nichteinmal eine Entschuldigung. In der Schule habe ich gelernt (ja wirklich), dass ich denen nur 3 mal nachbessern ermöglichen muss, danach steht mir ein gleichwertiges Austauschgerät rechtlich zu! Das wollten die nicht hören... Weder die an der Hotline noch der Mann mit dem ich Mailkontakt hatte. Immer wieder das gleiche... schicken sie es neu ein...

Nach dem 4. Einschicken:

Nach 2 Wochen ist es dann wieder zurück. Prozessor heile und die Netzwerkkarte scheinbar auch. Und was haben sie gemacht? Keine Ahnung. Es lag diesmal kein Bericht bei. Ich habe 2 mal per Mail an den MSI Support den Fehlenden Bericht angefordert. Es gibt keinen...  Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie die CPU getauscht haben. Lustigerweise haben die Techniker einen Screenshot von ihren Tests gemacht. Prime lief anscheinend 2 Tage ohne Fehler. Und sie hatten die Netzwerkverwaltung offen. Da steht doch im ernst, dass sie mit 10Mbit getestet haben??? Für die Netzwerkkarte habe ich nun gefühlte 30 Treiber getestet und nun einen gefunden der "selten" versagt.

http://picupload.exout.de/uploads/tn_19-02-2010-23-16-43-14255467834b7f0dcbf30ee.jpg
Hier ihre Screenshots
http://picupload.exout.de/uploads/tn_19-02-2010-23-17-40-721321294b7f0e047aeb4.jpg
Dort steht sie haben mit 10Mbit/s getestet...

Nach einer kleinen ruhe pause: Netzwerkfehler treten doch noch auf, allerdings zeigen sie sich bei 100Mbit nicht so häufig. Nun habe ich aber vor, mein Heimnetz Gigabitfähig umzurüsten. Siehe da: Im Gigabit-Netz deaktiviert sich die Netzwerkkarte alle 2-3 Minuten. So ist arbeiten unmöglich und auf Lanparty brauch ich damit auch nicht zu gehen!

http://picupload.exout.de/uploads/tn_19-02-2010-23-21-17-17390476264b7f0edd2e78d.jpg

Nun geht das DVD Laufwerk auch nicht mehr (liest keine CDs und DVDs mehr), die Netzwerkkarte spackt immer noch rum und das teil wird recht warm...

Also das gleiche Spiel von vorne... Telefonate, Mails... mit Anwalt gedroht... Ihre Reaktion: bitte schicken sie es ein letztes mal ein! (selten so gut gelacht)

Nach dem 5. Einschicken:

Behoben wurde: DVD Laufwerk getauscht, (und angeblich Netzwerkchip getauscht, aber wer lötet denn an so was rum???) Was geht immer noch nicht? Netzwerk- Upload über Gigabit LAN Was ist neu kaputt? nachdem es aus der RMA zurück war ist das NB extrem laut und bei geringster Prozessorlast wird die 100°C Marke erreicht und der Prozessor taktet sich automatisch runter. tolle Sache... Da öffnet man nur den Firefox und der Lüfter dreht auf einmal auf Vollast (lauter wie Muttis Föhn xD) und die Temperatur steigt auf 90°C (nur Firefox offen!)

MSI weigert sich stur mir ein Austauschgerät zu geben... per Mail und per Telefon... ich soll es noch einmal einschicken, dann prüfen sie die Lage... aber anscheinend schaffen sie es nicht! 

Nach dem 6. Einschicken:

Wie oben schon geschildert: 600€ für ein 950€ teures 1,5Jahre altes Notebook zurückbekommen. Aufgerüstete Teile die ca. 200€ gekostet haben, habe ich nie wieder gesehen!

Mein Fazit: Für mich gibt es nie wieder MSI! Ich werde dies auch jedem so sagen. 

Was auch komisch war: die ersten male musste ich es in die Niederlande schicken, ab dem 4. mal nach Polen... sehr komisch...

Ich habe auch bei jedem Einschicken eine Detaillierte Fehlerbeschreibung beigelegt (keine Ahnung ob es wer gelesen hat) und sogar Bilder und Videos der Probleme auf CD gebrannt! Also an mir kann es nicht gelegen haben...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marcus


----------



## amdintel (20. Februar 2010)

das muss nicht immer gleich an der HW liegen,
meist sind ganz alleine die Settings und Einstelligen schult , ein mal im Treiber selber und in den Lan Einstellungen 

leider gibt es dafür im Web. so gut wie keine 
korrekten Information was optimal Einstellungen sind ,
ich selber hatte auch mal das ein oder andere originalem damit und musste Wochen lang selber  testen bis ich die optimalen Einstellungen hatte .

PS: auch wenn es immer wieder gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt wird , die richtigen  Lan Settzings sind Ausschlag gebend , für die ein oder andere Nutzung ,
PC zu Raouter ,
oder PC zu Corss Over / Hab 
oder PC zu DSL/Lan

ich kann nur Settings nennen die optimal sind PC zu PC Cross Verbindung übern Hab. dafür müsste ich lange selbst testen , darüber kann man auch selbstverständlich problemlos zocken u.a. zwei PCs mit Silent HunterIII über Lan !


----------



## T0M@0 (20. Februar 2010)

Es lag nicht an den settings...

edit: welche settings meinst du eigentlich? 10/100/1000 full/half duplex oder wie?

hatte ich alles getestet... und gefühlte 100 verschiedenen treiber...


----------

